# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Ошибка при входе в конфигуратор

## Hulio Pechales

Не могу попасть в конфигуратор, бухгалтерия предприятия           базовая 1.6. При запуске появляется сообщение что якобы ошибка, после этого уже проводник пишет что программа 1сv8 не работает и закрывает ее. Кто хоть сколько понимает в чем дело подсобите.

----------


## sit_a

может вирус ехе-шник съел? Попробуй переустановить платформу

----------


## Хаос

Какая версия платформы? Какая ошибка в отчете по ошибкам приложений в win?

----------


## Hulio Pechales

Насчет вируса не знаю особо то не гуляю по инету думаю каспер предупредил бы.
Платформа (8.1.15.14) , переустановить ее это конечно выход но я затрудняюсь в последовательности действий.
А про ошибку я сегодня посмотрю.
Описание
Неправильный путь приложения:	C:\Program Files\1cv81\bin\1cv8.exe

Сигнатура проблемы
Имя проблемного события:	APPCRASH
Имя приложения:	1cv8.exe
Версия приложения:	8.1.15.14
Отметка времени приложения:	4aea09c1
Имя модуля с ошибкой:	core81.dll
Версия модуля с ошибкой:	8.1.15.14
Отметка времени модуля с ошибкой:	4ae9de89
Код исключения:	c00000fd
Смещение исключения:	001872f5
Версия ОС:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Код языка:	1049
Дополнительные сведения 1:	fede
Дополнительные сведения 2:	fede78a35ecf419598f3b9f0ab8d8c02
Дополнительные сведения 3:	3dfc
Дополнительные сведения 4:	3dfc5e79d8c911a52dfc369e1f893df3

Файлы, помогающие описать проблему
WERInternalMetadata.xml
AppCompat.txt
memory.hdmp
minidump.mdmp

Просмотр временной копии файлов
Предупреждение: Если проблема была вызвана вирусом или иной угрозой безопасности, открытие копии файлов может повредить компьютер.

----------


## Stepleer

Снесите платформу, и поставьте заново, это будет проще и эффективнее...

----------


## sit_a

и я о том же! Зачем жизнь усложнять?

----------


## Hulio Pechales

А как удалить только платформу незатрагивая все остальное?

----------


## n3ur0

> А как удалить только платформу незатрагивая все остальное?


ищи файлы с именем *.v8i - это файлы, содержащие список информационных баз (чтобы после переустановки платформы не забивать заново этот список) - обычно лежит в Application data профиля пользователя, после этого спокойно сноси платформу - базы останутся на месте, не беспокойся, перезагружайся, и выставляй платформу заново. Список баз если нашел и скопировал, положи на старое место. Запускай 1С, увидишь свой родной список баз. :)

----------


## Hulio Pechales

А нельзя ли поточнее подсказать путь к этим файлам.

Снес программу, скачал платформу , установил ее.
При запуске ввел линцензию, открываю в конфигураторе все то же самое , ошибка .Странно что после установки платформы разве она не просит создать или добавить базу? Тут после запуска уже базы стояли будто бы и не сносил ни чего.
Добрые люди посоветуйте как правильно переустановить платформу.

----------


## Kasay

> А нельзя ли поточнее подсказать путь к этим файлам.
> 
> Снес программу, скачал платформу , установил ее.
> При запуске ввел линцензию, открываю в конфигураторе все то же самое , ошибка .Странно что после установки платформы разве она не просит создать или добавить базу? Тут после запуска уже базы стояли будто бы и не сносил ни чего.
> Добрые люди посоветуйте как правильно переустановить платформу.


Похоже ты не знаешь разницы между платформой и конфигурацией!

----------


## Hulio Pechales

> Похоже ты не знаешь разницы между платформой и конфигурацией!


Да похоже что попутал и че-то лишнего написал но сути проблемы это не решает. Платформа была переустановлена , а ошибка осталась. Не исключено что сама операционнка глючит.
Самому не получается решить значит буду платить!

----------


## Хаос

Попробуй каспера снести, хотя такие проблемы обычно с 8.2

----------


## Hulio Pechales

Все оказалось намного прозаичнее. 
Дело в том что в каталоге где хранилась информационная база появились несколько файлов которые там в принципе не нужны , удалил вроде запустилась разок. Потом они снова появились. Короче в конфигуратор теперь заходит но когда пытаешься во вкладке открыть конфигурацию выдает ошибку.Остальные вкладки работают.
Вообщем взял то что нужно с каталога скопировал его в другое место, а потом просто дабавил эту базу и все заработало. 
Впечатление такое что программе перестал нравиться путь где до этого хранился каталог с базой
Всем кто пытался помочь большое спасибо

----------


## k_b

похожая проблема, напиши что откуда удалил..

_Добавлено через 44 минуты 39 секунд_
разобрался, забэкапил и удалил все отсюда:
c:\Users\%username%\AppData\Local\1C\1Cv81
 заработало..

----------

